# REO Grand Fire Buttons



## Rob Fisher

I miss the good old days! I may be a drip tip addict these days but a few years ago I was a REO Grand Fire Button lunatic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> I miss the good old days! I may be a drip tip addict these days but a few years ago I was a REO Grand Fire Button lunatic!
> View attachment 148838



Oh so you were the person that coined the phrase “go big or go home” . Your collection never cease to amaze @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

That porcupine though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit

Rob Fisher said:


> I miss the good old days! I may be a drip tip addict these days but a few years ago I was a REO Grand Fire Button lunatic!
> View attachment 148838

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Those are all awesome Rob. What a collection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Damn i wish i was in Uncle Rob's will.
But then again i would need to rent a wharehouse to keep all the gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

So awesome @Rob Fisher 
That porcupine and the one engraved with your name is great!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I remember why @Rob Fisher used to call my glow in the dark buttons (that I loved) Mickey mouse buttons now....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------

